# 99.5 Jetta, 2.0 SFI - MASSIVE OIL LEAK



## kube_1989 (Feb 5, 2008)

just a few drips now and then.
last night- not 1st cold night- but may have been coldest (10 degrees or so, 25 this morning)
wife hit remote starter- I go out to put something in the trunk and motor is ticking a bit so I check oil- off the dipstick so I add a quart.... sometimes she doesn't pay attention.
then see brown **** all around front driver tire and notice a puddle under car- about 2or 3 qts. oil.
I jack it up & remove plastic cover over oil pan.
drain plug tight- no leaks there.
corner where oil pan/block and transmission housing meet... looks a bit suspect- non-sludgy wet oil and can see the sealant a bit- but not like it's loose and blown out.
oil filter was not unspun- but not tight. I could easily turn it bare handed an it was a bit oil- but not like it had been showered with oil. 99% of wet oil was from where pan/block andtran meet- but most was really pooled in plastic housing (only driver-side end of it).
can't spot fresh leak anywhere else- pulled drain plug and around a qt was in pan.
sound like pan seal, cooler o-ring or what?


----------



## golf684 (Dec 14, 2007)

u might want to try looking at ur oil filter housing mine started spitting out oil this morning and had the same symptoms that urs has i believe it might be the gasket on the housing


----------



## dazsmkiii (Dec 7, 2007)

same thing here with the o-ring , a six dollar part can **** up your plans if it goes at the wrong time


----------



## kube_1989 (Feb 5, 2008)

FIXED!
Replaced the Oil Cooler O-Ring and removed oilpan and resealed.
All I get are a few drips of residual dirty oil overnight- so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that the pan sealed well- it seems to have.
Thanks for all your insight.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

*2002 Jetta Wagon 2.0*

Is this where the support group meets?
Noticed mine leaking this morning (-3 degrees out last night) and got it in the air....looked like oil filter housing where it meets the block, but hopefully this O-ring will do the job. 
Happy holidays getting all oily


----------

